# Donor egg early pregnancy - weight gain



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Midwives,

I'm 7wk 4d pregnant with donor egg. I've never got this far before, having had three early miscarriages, so have nothing to compare this pregnancy with.

Despite eating healthily I seem to be gaining weight and looking fatter very quickly. Breasts look much bigger too. I know I should only be having an extra 200 cal a day and have been replacing biscuits with fruit and eating lots of salad. Apart from the odd bit of chocolate I don't even fancy the sweet stuff.

I have been keeping nausea at bay by munching oatcakes - one in the middle of the night, one before I get up and as needed during the day - but I don't think that could be the reason.

Could it be the progesterone? I am taking 1000mg a day (high I know) and 6mg oestrogen.

I am 46 and despite the probable cause of the miscarriage having been surgically corrected am still regarded as a miscarriage risk, so am being restricted to 30 mins gentle walking a day, no swimming, at least until 12 weeks. At 5'4 1/2" and over 10 st I was already overweight, although not obese, after years of IVF and then v little exercise after a hysteroscopy last year, to maximise the chance of internal healing. I didn't weight myself before the cycle, but I always put on weight during it anyway. At 6 1/2w I was 10st 11!

At my age it's not going to be an easy pregnancy at best so I am very keen to stay as healthy as possible in terms of diet, weight gain and exercise. It would be really helpful to know if the weight is due to factors beyond my control, so I could stop searching for something to do differently/ drop my intake unwisely. Or maybe you have some top tips for weight control I haven't thought of? I do try to ask myself if anything I am putting in my mouth is good for the baby.

Many thanks for your time

Demelza


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everyone varies with weight gain in pregnancy, some women find they have to wear maternity clothes from about 8 weeks, and others dont gain anything until about  20 weeks. You will probably find it settles soon, you are eating very healthily, so there aren't really any tips I can give you, you are doing everything right,
Don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Emily, that's reassuring. Otherwise extremely supportive and accepting husband has been looking a little alarmed!

Demelza


----------

